# Macap M5D



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone got any experience with these grinders? Any good?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

clumpy


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Hmm, guys telling me it's not clumpy!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

inaboxmedia said:


> Hmm, guys telling me it's not clumpy!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


If it's second hand get him to take a clip of if, but like the one I had when I was selling my other grinder . What's the price on it


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

£385 ex demo

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

inaboxmedia said:


> £385 ex demo
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


Ok these are like what 500-600 euros? I'd get him to take a clip on the phone for you or see it in person. Would take him one minute to do


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

What do you make of the m5d? And do you know what the difference is between m4d is

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

inaboxmedia said:


> What do you make of the m5d? And do you know what the difference is between m4d is
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


No idea , just looking at that clip looks clumpy , depends on the roast and how fine he is going. If buying seconds hand and legit a phone clip shouldn't be too much to ask of someone. I know I've done it for all the stuff I've sold previously

Coffee chap might have a better idea , he has seem most grinders or dsc .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Put it this way. , where are the thread of people raving about this grinder ? It's been around a while and has no fan base


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Put it this way. , where are the thread of people raving about this grinder ? It's been around a while and has no fan base


Or owners on here ........


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

... Must be something ok about the macap grinder. Bellabarista and cassa have both recommended last year. Cassa over the quamar m80e and Bella generally recommend it.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Or owners on here ........


 Ceado are great grinders but try and find threads about it.. I can count on one hand the number.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

At the end of the days it's up to you, as I havnet used one , I have used other grinders , and have been happy with the ones I've had and have.

Your right just because people on here don't have own doesn't mean it's bad , your money , you choice. What it does mean is that so far you do t have an opionion on from here to help you decide ( coffee chap you must have used one surely ! )

Perhaps someone will pop up with an opinion based on use . Did the guy send you a clip of it in action ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I wouldn't touch a macap with a barge pole, one of the less good mid range grinders that I have played with, will never get my recommendation.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The caedo look quite interesting, why not go a bit maverick and be the first on here yo have inabox?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I do. Prob is its not great for single dosing. I believe they have plans for a home version. Smaller footprint

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I wouldn't touch a macap with a barge pole, one of the less good mid range grinders that I have played with, will never get my recommendation.


Best single doser hg1? Coffee chap wants the best single dose large burr on demand in your opinion ?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Although guy on home barista modified his and was getting very little wastage. Guess it's who you believe on the web

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Best single doser hg1? Coffee chap wants the best single dose large burr on demand in your opinion ?


Mythos, point blank, it has the lowest retention. On demand grinders are not great at single dosing, you might as well just add a funnel to the front of a mazzer, as the electronics are superfluous because the Op wants to single dose, od grinders require wright of beans, or a weight over the beans in the hopper to work efficiently.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There was a guy on the londinium site extolling the virtues on the bit burr caedo can't remember which one tho .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Mythos, point blank


Oh yeah derp, don't know I don't single dose out of it ,as don't really see the point as not getting the best use from the on demand function from it. Under £500 ( new or second hand ) then what your best single doser ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Best for zero Retention and grind quality is the OE Pharos. Under £500, you can pickup k30s for that sometimes but they are like hens teeth at that price. One of the flat burr grinders with a lens hood hopper and a funnel is probably the best option.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Have read one review on the EUREKA ZENITH grinders. Again not much around on those yet. The Ceado E37S is the one I would have but no used ones around the

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If I had 400 quid to spend on a grinder it wouldn't be on a Macap


----------



## leftism (Jan 5, 2012)

Fiorenzato Doge seems like a pretty good choice. Good reviews and good price


----------

